# CHORIONIC GONADOTROPIN not kept chilled.



## babs135 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi 

I wonder if someone can help. I was keeping the chorionic gonadotropin in the fridge as directed, but was away this weekend and fridge packed up at some point whilst away. It could have been off for up to 48hours. Will i still be able use it? 

Jo


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Jo,

You can still use it so long as it's within 3 months of the fridge packing in. I'm assuming you'll be using it in the next few weeks as part of a cycle?

Lots of  
Maz x


----------



## babs135 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for your advice, 

yes i will hopefully be using it within the next month, so it should be ok.


----------

